# Probleme mit GA Z170 HD-3P



## Myranfs (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

habe seit etwas mehr als einem Monat ein GA Z170 HD-3P im Einsatz.

Seriennummer: SN153400064563

Folgende Komponenten 

System
Modell : GigaByte
Serialnummer : To be fille***********
Gehäuse : Desktop
Mainboard : GigaByte Z170-HD3P-CF
Serialnummer : To be fille***********
System BIOS : AMI (OEM) F2 07/27/2015
Intel vPro : 11.00.00.1163
Gesamtspeicher : 16GB DIMM DDR4

Prozessor(en)
Prozessor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6600K CPU @ 3.50GHz (4C 3.9GHz, 3.5GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 6MB L3)

Chipsatz
Speichercontroller : Gigabyte Core (Skylake) Host Bridge/DRAM Registers 100MHz, 2x 8GB DIMM DDR4 2.67GHz 128-bit

Speichermodul(e)
Speichermodul : Kingston KHX2666C15D48G 8GB DDR4 PC4-21300U DDR4-2666 (15-17-17-35 7-60-20-7)
Speichermodul : Kingston KHX2666C15D48G 8GB DDR4 PC4-21300U DDR4-2666 (15-17-17-35 7-60-20-7)

Grafiksystem
Grafikkarte : AMD Radeon R9 200 Series (20CU 1280SP SM5.1 1.1GHz, 16kB L2, 2GB DDR5 5.6GHz 384-bit, PCIe 3.00 x16)

Physische Speichergeräte
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB (250GB, SATA600, SSD, SED) : 233GB (C
SAMSUNG HD103SJ (1TB, SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, 32MB Cache) : 932GB (E (F
WDC WD15EADS-00P8B0 (1.5TB, SATA300, 3.5", 32MB Cache) : 1TB (D
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW) : k.A. (G


Netzteil 550W von BeQuiet!




Fehlerbild:

1. Nach einigen Tagen: Systemplatte wurde nicht mehr erkannt. (SSD)

Problem konnte ich lösen indem ich sie manuell als Bootpartition festlegte


2. Nach ca. 2 Wochen: Bei booten eine mir nicht mehr im Textlaut bekannte Fehlermeldung. Der PC startete sich selbst nach wenigen Sekunden neu und setzte das BIOS dabei auf Werkseinstellungen zurück.


3. Nach ca. 1,5 Monaten: PC wurde abends in den Standby gefahren. Als ich morgens zum PC zurückkehrte befand dies sich in einer AN-AUS Schleife. Dabei liefen alle Festplatten und Lüfter kurz an und gingen danach wieder aus.

Zur Behebung des Fehlers brauchte ich aufgrund der Weihnachtstage einige Zeit:

Folgende Maßnahmen der Reihe nach:

- Netzteil komplett abgeschaltet und entladen lassen
- Alle nicht zum Betrieb notwendigen Geräte abgeklemmt (Grafikkarte, Laufwerke, alle per USB angeschlossenen Geräte)
- Beide RAM Module einzeln in verschiedenen Steckplätzen getestet
- Ein Fabrikneues anderes Netzteil (mit ausreichend Stärke, 630W, BeQuiet!) getestet
- Das Mainboard aus dem Gehäuse wieder ausgebaut und auf antistatischer Unterlage getestet um Kurzschlüsse auszuschließen
- Mangelhafte Kühlung kann ausgeschlossen werden

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch die Mainboardbatterie entfernt und überbrückt um das BIOS zurück zusetzen. Dies war in dem Moment jedoch ohne Ergebnis.
Das war dann der Moment wo ich aufgegeben wollte. Bevor ich jedoch über die Weihnachtstage verreiste nahm ich noch einmal die BIOS Batterie heraus und belies es dann so.

Einige Tage später testete ich es dann noch einmal. Ich wurde damit überrascht das es tatsächlich wieder lief.  Das BIOS war logischerweise wieder auf Werkseinstellungen. Der PC bootete nach anschließen aller Geräte wieder.

Ich habe ihn dann erstmal etwas im Leerlauf gelassen. Als ich dann im Netz surfte hatte ich während der Wiedergabe eines Videos folgenden Bluescreen in Windows 10: "critical structure corruption"

Inhalt des Dumps:

==================================================
Dump File         : 122615-8562-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 26.12.2015 14:38:28
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000109
Parameter 1       : a3a01f59`fc5f3b69
Parameter 2       : b3b72be0`4ee0cd92
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000006
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000018
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+142760
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+142760
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\122615-8562-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 10586
Dump File Size    : 112.660
Dump File Time    : 26.12.2015 14:39:09
==================================================


Dieser war allerdings einmalig. Seit dem läuft der Rechner wieder ohne Probleme. Ich erwähne das nur da es evtl in Zusammenhang mit dem Problem steht und evtl Aufschluss über die genaue Ursache gibt.

Das BIOS habe ich seit dem letzten Fehler auf Werkseinstellungen. 



Ich vermute irgendwo einen Fehler an der Hardware, evtl stimmt was mit dem BIOS nicht. Ich wäre dankbar für Hilfe bei der dauerhaften Beseitigung des Problems.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo Herr* Myranfs*

Wir wünsch ein frohes neues Jahr 2016.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns sehr Leid wenn Sie  Unannehmlichkeiten hatten. 

Gerne   wollen wir hier mit unseren      Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind            helfen.   Leider ist es so aus der Ferne      (Fernwartung)    nicht         eindeutig zu sagen   was jetzt das Problem mit  Ihrem    System  ist. 

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren     Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende Antwort für Sie   erhalten:

*Ihr Status: 
**System läuft nicht ordnungsgemäß.*

Wir lassen Sie nicht   im  Stich 

*Hier könnten folgende Ursachen sein:

-- (Sehr Wahrscheinlich) Sie haben die BIOS Version F2 noch auf Ihrem System, bitte auf die BIOS Version F5g updaten um etwaige Inkompatibilitäten auszuschließen.
Anleitung unten.

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Bitte prüfen Sie ob Ihr RAM(s) in der Speicher-Kompatibilitätsliste für das GA-Z170-HD3P (rev. 1.0) gelistet ist/sind.
 Wenn nicht:
*Bitte schreiben Sie über unser esupport unter GIGABYTE - eSupport , die Kompatibilitäts- Anfrage für ein BIOS zur Erkennung Ihres RAM(s).
Folgenden Informationen bitte mit angeben:
Mainboard:
Rev.:
BIOS:
RAM Model:
Kontaktdaten (Tel, Nr. für etwaige Nachfragen):*

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Ein Mainboard Abstandhalte zu viel unter dem Mainboard was eventuell ein "Kurzschluss" verursacht.
*_ Bitte prüfen wenn zu viel => korrigieren und noch mal testen, wenn Defekt bitte den Fachhandel kontaktieren._*

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Pins im CPU / RAM / PCI-(e) Sockel   eventuell verbogen (Grund: Zitat:"Beide RAM Module einzeln in verschiedenen Steckplätzen getestet"):
*_Bitte prüfen, wenn defekt (Pins verbogen) 
*=> Bitte beantragen Sie telefonisch die Möglichkeit   der SRMA (Direkt Einsendung), fügen Sie diesen Post mit so das alles   erklärt ist und bitten Sie um Rückruf für die Einzelheiten.Unsere     Kollegen kümmern sich schnellstmöglich darum. Betreff: "Direkt   Einsendung und Überprüfen"*_*

--(Auch wenn schon geprüft) USB Geräte Stören (bitte alles abklemmen)
*_Bitte alle USB Geräte abklemmen und nochmal bitte (PC neu starten) testen._*

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Stromversorgung auf dem Mainboard stecken nicht richtig (P8-P4-P24)
*_Bitte prüfen_.*

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Zur Sicherheit wenn möglich das BIOS aktualisieren um etwaige Inkompatibilitäten auszuschließen:
*_Bitte prüfen, wenn nicht Aktuell, bitte aktualisieren._*

--  (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Netzteil funktioniert nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß oder defekt
*_Bitte wenn möglich gegen ein anderes testen.
_*
-- PC hängt an einer Steckdosenleiste (Blitzschutz) Überspannungsschutz
*_Hier   kann es vereinzelt mit dem Netzteilen   zu    solchen Verhalten führen  =>  Bitte PC direkt an die Steckdose   an der    Wand anschließen._*

-- Mainboard funktioniert nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß oder defekt
*_=>    Bitte beantragen Sie telefonisch die Möglichkeit der SRMA (Direkt    Einsendung), fügen Sie diesen Post mit so das alles erklärt ist und    bitten Sie um Rückruf für die Einzelheiten.Unsere   Kollegen kümmern    sich schnellstmöglich darum. Betreff: "Direkt Einsendung und Überprüfen"_*


Dann schauen wir mal und gehen es Strukturiert durch. Um das Verhalten zu lokalisieren bitte folgendes durchführen.
*1- Bitte  alle Extras (USB Sound / HDD - SSD -ODD...) vom Mainboard abklemmen. (PC vorher Stromlos machen!)
2- Jetzt sollten nur Mainboard + CPU + CPU-Kühler + RAM (nur 1 RAM auf             Rambank 1) + Netzteil + (über VGA Onboard) Monitor + Tastatur +       Maus       angeschlossen sein (bitte nicht mehr).
3- Bios Update noch mal durchführen (Anleitung unten) und alles nach dem Update auf "default" lassen
4- Jetzt bitte nochmals testen.*


Sollte das alles nichts zum erwünschten Ziel führen, haben Sie folgende Möglichkeiten:
*Um Ihnen dennoch einen wunderbaren                   Service   anbieten zu können, würden wir Sie einfach bitten              folgende        Möglichkeiten für detaillierte   Lösungswege        zu nutzen  

- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt                        auf nehmen, Sie erreichen Sie unter der deutschen            Festnetznummer             0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden    lasen.         Erreichbar sind   Sie  ab    9-18       Uhr von Mo-FR.    Sie gehen   mit     Ihnen   alle   Einstellungen   schnell   und           verständlich   durch  und bekommen es auch hin. 
*

Aktuelles BIOS für Ihr Mainboard:
GA-Z170-HD3P (rev. 1.0) : F5g

Bitte folgendes durchführen für Bios Update mit Hilfe eines USB Sticks:
*1- Bitte die F5g BIOS Datei Version herunterladen auf ein Formatierten USB-Stick (Fat32) kopieren
2- Die Bios Datei auf dem USB-Stick ausführen (hier sollten jetzt 3 Dateien + die BIOS Datei sein)
3- Bitte den USB Stick stecken lassen, den PC neu starten und direkt ins Bios gehen ("ENTF" Taste).
4- Im BIOS mit F8 Update Q-flash starten und die Datei Z170HD3P.F5g auf dem USB Stick auswählen
5- Nach update Neustarten und direkt wieder ins BIOS gehen ("ENTF" Taste).
6- Im Bios die Tasten F7 und dann F10 drücken (PC Startet neu)
7- Jetzt wieder ins BIOS gehen und dort alles einstellen und speichern.
8- Jetzt bitte nochmal alles testen und beobachten ob sich das Verhalten verbessert hat.

 Wir kümmern uns schnellst möglich um die Kompatibilität, daher bitten wir Sie um Geduld.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Wir hoffen wir konnten Ihre Anfrage zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit klären 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Myranfs (4. Januar 2016)

Vielen dank für die äußerst ausführliche Antwort! Das hat mich wirklich positiv überrascht.

Da das System ja erstmal wieder lief habe ich lediglich das BIOS-Update durchgeführt in der Hoffnung, dass dies die Probleme dauerhaft behebt.

Sollte dennoch wieder ein Problem auftreten werde ich auf die übrigen Schritte zurückkommen.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Januar 2016)

Guten Abend Herr *Myranfs*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback.

Gerne stehen wir  zur Verfügung.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und das Sie unseren Service genutzt haben.

Gruß GBTTM


----------

